# des sogenannten Pastoralplans



## LuzDeTusOjos

Por favor, ¿alguien me podría traducir este texto? Ando bastante perdida.

 _Als er die hauseigene Finanzkrise offiziell für beendet erklärte, war ihm wohl klar, dass die nächste schon begonnen hat. Per Brief hatte sich Berlins Erzbischof Georg Kardinal Sterzinsky im August bei allen Gemeindevorständen, Schwestern und Brüdern für die tatkräftige Mitarbeit bei der Umsetzung des sogenannten_ (no sé lo que es esto)_ "Pastoralplans 2009" bedankt. "Ich darf dankbar feststellen, dass die strukturellen Vorgaben und Ziele des Planes weitgehend erreicht und umgesetzt werden konnten", schrieb er._

Lo que tengo es esto:
Como explica él, el propietario, para acabar con la crisis financiera oficial, era para él bien claro que el más cercano ha empezado bien (¿¿??)
El arzobispo de Berlín, Georg Kardinal Sterzinsky, había dado las gracias por carta en agosto a todas las parroquias directivas, hermanas y hermanos por la colaboración activa al cambio. "Yo, agradecido, debo comprobar que alcance las directrices estructurales y los objetivos del plan en gran parte y que se conviertan en posibles" escribió, él.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Cuando él dio por terminada oficialmente la crisis financiera particular, estaba para él ciertamente claro que la siguiente ya ha comenzado. Por carta había dado las gracias en agosto el Arzobispo de Berlín, Cardenal Georg Sterzinsky, a todas las juntas parroquiales, a las hermanas y hermanos por la activa colaboración en la realización del llamado "Plan Pastoral 2009. " Puedo comprobar agradecido que las directrices y metas del Plan han podido ser alcanzadas y realizadas ampliamente", escribía él.


----------



## LuzDeTusOjos

Vaya cambio, muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Gatopeter

¡Hola!
Espero que mi sugerencia te sirva como base:
Cuando él declaró como oficialmente concluída la crisis financiera que hubo en casa, le pareció bien claro que la próxima ya había comenzado. En agosto, por medio de una carta,  el Arzobispo de Berlín Georg Cardenal Sterzinsky había agradecido a todos los párrocos, hermanas y hermanos de su jurisdicción por la dinámica labor realizada en favor de la realización del así llamado 'Plan Pastoral 2009'. "Yo he podido constatar, muy agradecido, que las normas estructurales y las metas del plan fueron largamente cumplidas y pudieron ser llevadas a la práctica", escribió él.

Para mejorar esta traducción eliminando la redundancia que hay entre el principio ( <<cuando él declaró...>>) con el final (<<escribió él.>>) yo reemplazaría algunas cosas:

Ejemplo 1: ...práctica" escribió el Arzobispo.
Ejemplo 2: ...práctica" escribió el Arzobispo Sterzinsky.
Ejemplo 3: <<Cuando él declaró>> reemplaza él por el nombre de la persona que declaró la crisis concluída. ("en casa" puede ser metafórico, por ejemplo es posible que "él" sea el Arzobispo y que "su" casa fuera su comunidad. Debes tener claro el contexto para traducir correctamente.)


----------



## Gatopeter

Litelchau, no me percaté de que ya habías "posteado". Parece que trabajamos al mismo tiempo y fuiste más rápido que yo al pinchar el botón de "Post quick reply". No he querido corregir tu traducción. Saludos.


----------



## litelchau

Ok, sin problemas. Yo aporto lo que sé y puedo.

Un saludo


----------

